

AT&T, FCC, All ISPs who Cap their Data Plans: Stop Data Capping - calvintennant
http://www.change.org/petitions/stop-data-capping

======
calvintennant
Also posted this on Reddit for those of you there:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/pst53/att_fcc_al...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/pst53/att_fcc_all_isps_who_cap_their_data_plans_stop/)

This is a really big issue, Canada faced usage-based-billing once already. Big
telcos need to know that we're not going to put up with their caps.

------
johng
Even if you forget the usage based billing issue... which you shouldn't. It
should be absolutely against the law to advertise "unlimited" when it is, in
fact, limited.

